# Selber Programmieren lernen oder Uni?



## ppap (24. Apr 2017)

Hallo community!
Ich bin 20, männlich und Student auf der Wirtschafts Uni Wien. Ich studiere BWl mit späterem Schwerpunkt auf Digital Business. Momentan im 2 Semester.
Ich habe ein Geschäftsidee, die ich realisieren will.

Bestandteile: Application + Webseite

grob: Kurzvideos, welche man mit der App macht, die in Kategorien eingeordnet werden, die auf der Webseite/ sowie auf der App in.verschiedenen Ansichten aufrufbar sind, eine Mischung aus Instagram und einer Music-Chartsliste.

Meine Frage ist wie ich am besten diese Idee umsetzen kann.
Ich hätte mehrer Optionen für die Umsetzung zur Auswahl und brauche eure wertvolle Erfahrung.

Subjektive Einschätzung:

1. Tech-Co Founder finden
+ Kennt sich aus, denn ich habe keine Erfahrung im Programmieren, ich erledige den wirtschaftlichen Part
-  Sollte die Zusammenarbeit nicht klappen, stehe ich mit einem halbfertigen Produkt dar ohne Programmierkentnisse,sprich ich kann es nicht weiterentwickeln.

2. Selber Programmiern lernen
+Bin unabhängig
-Ich bin nicht gut in Mathematik, ich bin im wirtschaftlichen/kommunikativen Part eindeutig besser, ich bin ehrgeizig und kann mich aber auch ins Zeug legen um Programmieren zu lernen, was mich aber zu einer anderen Frage bringt

Sollte ich dann dafür auf die technische Universität wechseln z.b WINF studieren um konkret DIESES Projekt realisieren zu können? Ich will kein Hardcore Informatiker werden, ich will nur dieses Projekt umsetzen. 
Besser ausgedrückt: Sind die ganzen anderen Nicht-direkten-programmier Fächer auf der Universität wichtig für ein gutes Wissen im Bereich Programmierung/Appdevelopment/ Webseitenmanagenment, einfach was dazu gehört um das Geschäft am  Anfang am Laufenden zuhalten um alles zu verwalten, wird mir was stark abgehen wenn ich das nicht studiere? Oder sind viele  Sachen im Studium für dieses Projekt redundant? 

Oder reicht es wenn ich mittels Bücher und Youtube programmieren lerne, ist das für diese Projekt ausreichend? 

Meine Größte Angst bei der ganzen Sache ist,dass ich nicht weiß ob die ganzen Nicht-direkten-Programmier-Fächer so fundametal sind  oder so eng mit dem Programmiern vernetzt sind, das ich die ganze Sache unterschätze.

Ich brauch bitte Aufklärung ihr würdet mir wirklich wirklich helfen.

LG PPAP


----------



## Thallius (24. Apr 2017)

Selber machen kannt du vergessen. Wenn Du wirklich ein marktfähiges Produkt entwickeln willst brauchst du Erfahrung. Und zwar Jahrelange. Bis dahin gibt es von Deinen Ideen wahrscheinlich schon zig auf dem Markt, wenn es das nicht eh schon gibt.

Wenn Deine Idee marktfähig ist, dann sollte es kein Problem sein einen Buiseness Plan aufzustellen (Das sollte ein BWL'er ja wohl können) damit zur Bank zu gehen und sich einen Kredit zu holen der es ermöglicht eine Agentur oder einen professionellen Programmierer damit zu beauftragen. Dir sollte klar sein, dass wir hier von mehreren zig tausen Euro reden. Aber das bringt so eine App ja schnell wieder ein wenn sie gut ist. Ohne Risiko wirst du nicht gewinnen. Auch das sollte ein BWL'er wissen. 100% Sicherheit, keine Vorab Investitionen und trotzdem Millionär werden das funktioniert nunmal nicht..

Claus


----------



## ppap (24. Apr 2017)

Vielen Dank für deine Ansicht zu diesem Thema, ich hab mich wahr. nicht klar genug ausgedrückt, ist das Informatikstudium für die Bereiche Programmierung/Appdevelopment/ Webseitenmanagenment im Zeit/Leistungsverhältnis besser als das Selbststudium ? Beziehungsweise, sind alle Nicht-Programmmier-Fächer des Informatikstuidums so grundlegend für die technische Umsetzung des Projektes, dass man ohne diesen nicht weit kommt?

PS: Beim Formulieren meiner Fragen kommt es mir schon langsam so vor, als ob das Selbststudium die bessere Wahl ist. Seht ihr das auch so?


----------



## mrBrown (24. Apr 2017)

Willst du einen guten Abschluss, ist das Studium besser und sind auch die nicht-Informatik-Fächer relevant. Programmieren wirst du danach aber nicht unbedingt gut können.
Willst du nur Programmieren lernen, dann mach ne Ausbildung oder bring es dir selbst bei.
Studieren, nur um eine App programmieren zu können, ist der völlig falsche Weg. man macht ja auch keine Konditorausbildung, weil man Muffins backen möchte.

Für dein Projekt: mach es nicht selber, such jemanden der es für dich macht (wenn du innerhalb der nächsten paar Jahren fertig werden willst)


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Apr 2017)

Uni lernst du ja nicht programmieren, das ist mehr ein nice-to-have. @Thallius stimmt, Programmierer kosten jede Menge Geld.


----------



## Jardcore (25. Apr 2017)

Datenstrukturen, Rechnernetze, ISO-OSI-Model. Compiler. Das sind zum Beispiel alles Themen die nicht viel mit Programmieren zutun haben, die aber alle wichtig sind beim Programmieren.
Programmieren ist im Prinzip das Werkzeug. Wie bei einem Handwerker musst du mehr wissen als nur das Stumpfe draufhauen eines Hammers auf einen Nagel.


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Apr 2017)

Wenn deine Geschäftsidee, Vision, Philosophie noch 5 Jahre warten kann, dann studier doch Informatik. Und, ich denk, mit 50.000 Eur Startkapital/Investition, kannst du schon (zumindest ein Quartal lang) etwas reißen. 
Gewinn wirft es dann nach 2 Jahren ab...
Oder mach eine verkürzte Ausbildung (2 Jahre) und lass dir Dein Bwl-Dingensen anrechnen. 
Es sei ja nicht so, dass du bisher nur unnützes Wissen gelernt hättest.


----------



## DefconDev (30. Apr 2017)

Anhand deine Beschreibung liegt dir wahrscheinlich ein Wirtschaftsinformatik-Studium viel besser als ein reines Info-Studium. 
Die Kollegen vor mir haben es deutlich gemacht, ein Studium der Informatik hat wenig mit Programmieren zu tun, es geht viel mehr um grundlegende Konzepte. Die wirklichen Cracks in diesem Thema sind die Leute die das als Hobby neben dem Studium oder der Ausbildung machen. 

Aber Info zu studieren um deine Idee umzusetzen halte ich persönlich für den falschen Weg. Dann lieber Eigenstudium oder eine Ausbildung in einem Betrieb mit Namen, denn der schulische Teil der Ausbildung ist zumin. in Deutschland NRW ein schlechter Scherz. Die Programmieraufgaben sind teilweise für absolute Anfänger. Daher der Fokus auf einen Betrieb der dir wirklich etwas beibringen möchte.


----------



## Xyz1 (30. Apr 2017)

Oder Experten anheuern. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du finanziell aufgestellt bist. Und wenn er in Wien studiert, dann ist doch von NRW gar nicht die Rede.
Und Winfos liegt auch nicht jedem, mir z. B.. Ich weiß nicht, was man alles mit einem Stück Holz machen kann - und möchte es auch gar nicht wissen. 
Ich glaub manchmal, Winfo wird nur studiert, um die schweren Fächer zu umschiffen. (Etwas zugespitzt, natürlich ist es nicht so.)

Also nochmal, es könnte sein gut, dass du durchs Info-Studium kommst, ohne auch nur eine Zeile Code geschrieben zu haben. Umgekehrt gedacht, ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum.


----------



## DefconDev (1. Mai 2017)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Also nochmal, es könnte sein gut, dass du durchs Info-Studium kommst, ohne auch nur eine Zeile Code geschrieben zu haben. Umgekehrt gedacht, ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum.


Und auf welcher Uni/Fh kommt man durchs Studium in Info um nicht einmal eine Zeile Code zu schreiben?


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Mai 2017)

Hades85 hat gesagt.:


> nicht einmal eine Zeile Code zu schreiben?


Ich habe geschrieben, es könnte so sein, nicht, es ist immer unbedingt so. Gut, mir fallen eine Hand voll Fächer ein, in denen vielleicht richtiger Code verlangt werden könnte - aber der Rest ist Mathematik.  (oder an theoretische Informatik angelehnt, aber das ist ja auch Mathematik  )

Viele machen es nur falsch, weil sie Programmierung nicht klar von Info abgrenzen.


----------



## DefconDev (2. Mai 2017)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe geschrieben, es könnte so sein, nicht, es ist immer unbedingt so. Gut, mir fallen eine Hand voll Fächer ein, in denen vielleicht richtiger Code verlangt werden könnte - aber der Rest ist Mathematik.  (oder an theoretische Informatik angelehnt, aber das ist ja auch Mathematik  )
> 
> Viele machen es nur falsch, weil sie Programmierung nicht klar von Info abgrenzen.


Hatte dich schon verstanden was du meintest. Ich hielte es nur für einen Mythos. Bei mir gab es etliche Praktika die ein solches Durchmogeln verhindert hätten und das war "nur" Technische Informatik.


----------



## AndyJ (3. Mai 2017)

ppap hat gesagt.:


> Sollte die Zusammenarbeit nicht klappen, stehe ich mit einem halbfertigen Produkt dar ohne Programmierkentnisse,sprich ich kann es nicht weiterentwickeln.


Gute Programmierer gibt's wie Sand am Meer. Wenn Deine Idee gut ist, dann kannst du die doch auch sicher finanzieren (Bank, Crowdfunding, Investoren, etc.). Bezahle deine Leute ordentlich und behandle sie wie Menschen, dann laufen die dir auch nicht weg.

Cheers,
Andy


----------

